# Extreme FPS Drops beim anvisieren im Raid



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

nabend.

hab da ein ziemlich merkwürdiges, und abartig nervendes problem.

war heut abend Archa 25 und Obsi 25, beide male war alles ganz normal - meine wie sonst auch immer vorhandenen ca. 20fps wenn der ganze raid da steht etc...

dann gehts los, die ersten mobs werden vom raid angegriffen - immernoch nichts aussergewöhnliches, alles normal.

allerdings sobal ich den gegner anvisiere, und selbst mit drauf kloppe, gehen meine fps auf 2 runter, absolute diashow, unspielbar.
sobald ich weg klicke, also den gegner ausm target nehme, hörts auf so extrem zu laggen, hab wieder die standard fps.

spaßig bei sartharion und dem tsunami, sowie insgesamt ohne dmg dastehen zu müssen, weil man mit 2fps einfach nicht spielen kann...

jemand ne ahnung worans liegen könnte? system ist schon vorgestern komplett neu aufgesetzt, alles frisch und sauber.

system:

AMD Athlon64X2 4000+
Gforce 8800GT 512mb
3GB Kingston RAM 800mhz DDR2
WinXP 32bit SP3

ingame alles recht standard, mittel usw, ausser schatten die sind ganz unten, sowie die sichtweite weit unten.

ist zum verzweifeln, zumal es vor ner woche nicht so war... und insgesamt bin ich der meinung, dass ich ziemlich wenig fps hab.


----------



## Bobenser (26. März 2009)

hast du evtl ein anderes programm im hintergrund laufen gehabt oder teilst du dir deine inet-leitung mit wem anderes?


----------



## nosmoke (26. März 2009)

hmm

das merk ich zwar auch manchmal   ABER ich habe die grafickanforderung inkl schatten auf maximum   sobald ich nur n bisel runterschraube hab ich keine probleme   das problem meinerseits gesehen ist das es mittlerweile so derbe zauberdetails gibt...

evt zauberdetails auf nur 80% stellen
vollbildleuchteffeckt aus -> ganz wichtig

was hast den für ne leitung?


----------



## Agendar (26. März 2009)

könnte vielleicht an nem Addon liegen, das dir Infos über den Gegner anzeigt - falls du welche drauf hast


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

programme im hintergrund laufen keine, ebenso sollte ne 16k leitung ausreichend sein.

zauberdetails runter hab ich schon versucht, kommt vorallem mitten bei archa gut, wenn man die einstürzende decke nicht sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, muss ich wohl mal schauen obs evtl. an einem addon liegen könnte... obwohl ich nicht wirklich was neues installiert hab..


----------



## fdauer (26. März 2009)

Hmm Schatten würde ich als erstes runterdrehen, die sind leider bei Wow der Ressourcenfresser schlechthin. Schlimmstenfalls auf ganz niedrig stellen. Im Kampf brauchst die eh nicht, wenns in obsi nur noch bling bling bei den trash mobs geht und es eh egal ist ob da ein Schatten ist, oder nicht.


----------



## painschkes (26. März 2009)

_Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert? Ziemlicher FPS-Killer _


----------



## Clandaries (26. März 2009)

Finde es immer lustig........Habe massive FPS Einbrüche........ Antwort : Was hast denn für eine Leitung.....
Noch einmal zum mitschreiben *FPS haben absolut nichts mit der Internetverbindung zu tun, wäre es so, könnte man ohne Internet kein einziges Spiel spielen, nur weil man die FPS in anderen Spielen nicht sehen kann, heißt es nicht, dass keine da sind !!!*
Das Problem wurde schon so oft behandelt und, wenn man sich die Mühe macht, ein wenig länger zu suchen, findet man sogar einige Blueposts zu diesem Thema, und zwar ist der Fehler seid der Beta von WotLK bekannt, nur konnte man den Fehler bisher nur eindämmen, nicht lösen !!
Mein Rechner hat einen Wert von ca. 2000 Euro, könnt Euch ja vorstellen, dass da ein klein wenig bessere Teile drinnen sind, wie bei manch anderen und selbst ich habe AB UND ZU FPS Einbrüche.

Also:

*FPS = GRAFIK
LATENZ = INTERNETVERBINDUNG*


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

ließt hier irgend jemand überhaupt worums geht? scheinbar die wenigsten...

1. wie gesagt, die grafik einstellungen sind auch schon komplett unten gewesen, brachte nichts - schatten sind btw. IMMER ganz unten bei mir, wie übrigens im 1st post erwähnt(!).
2. es lief vor einigen tagen noch normal, daher ists nicht das typische "fps einbrüche seit wotlk" dingen, dass kennt man, und ist unausweichlich.
anstatt den dicken schlauberger raushängen zu lassen, und mit seinem tollen 2k€ rechner hier rumzuprollen, wie wärs mal mit nem link zu dem ach so leicht findbarem bluepost der mein problem behandelt? ach ja, vergessen - es ging ja in deiner antwort scheinbar null um mein problem, haste sicher bedacht. - es geht nicht um ab und zu fps einbrüche, sondern explizite beim anklicken von gegnern (im raid)

nochmal ausführlich:
- fps standardmäßig im raid auf 20
- der ganze raid kann zauber wirken, rumspringen whatthefuckoever, bosse angreifen etc, wo die fps dann logisch leicht verringert werden (15mindest.)
- sobald *ich* den gegner/mob anvisiere, ins target nehme - gehen die fps runter auf konstante 2 fps, nicht weniger nicht mehr - unspielbar.
- sobald ich dann weg klicke, also den target raus nehme - gehen die fps wieder auf den standard, und das game läuft normal
- es sind KEINE schatten an, die grafik ist KOMPLETT auf niedrig - bringt NICHTS, ebenso wenig liegts am internet.


----------



## claet (26. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> ließt hier irgend jemand überhaupt worums geht? scheinbar die wenigsten...



Ich les es - deshalb hab ich nix geschrieben.
Das is mir nämlich mal absolut unerklärlich.

Btw.
Du bist selber Schuld, solche Antworten sind in Threads die ausm "WoW-Allgemein" kommen immer drin.
Bei technischen Fragen kennen die sich nämlich alle aus xD
Komm das nächste mal gleich zu uns - das schlimmste was passieren kannst ist hier keine Antwort weil keiner was weiß.


----------



## Dalmus (26. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> ließt hier irgend jemand überhaupt worums geht? scheinbar die wenigsten...


Den Rest Deines Posts zitiere ich mal nicht.
Der ist einfach in einem Ton verfaßt, den man imho nicht anschlagen sollte, wenn man ein Problem hat und Hilfe sucht.

Du kennst die Standart-Antwort der GMs? Also sichere die entsprechenden Ordner mal, führe ein Ui-Reset durch und schau mal, ob das Problem weiterhin besteht.

Zudem: Interessanter als die Daten Deines Systems wäre bestimmt eine Auflistung der verwendeten Addons.


----------



## eMJay (26. März 2009)

99%ig liegt es an einem Addon. Bitte Addon liste posten.


----------



## eMJay (26. März 2009)

Sorry DP. Handy spakt rum


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

falsches forum - okay sorry, fürs nächstemal merk ichs mir^^

zu meinem ton - wenn ich schon schreibe, dass bestimmte einstellungen etc. nicht angeschaltet sind, und ich dies und jenes schon probiert habe, brauch ich sicher keine leute, die mir sagen "stell doch mal die option aus und probier das und das" obwohl ich vorher klar sage, dass es schon passiert ist - zumal leute die frage scheinbar garnicht lesen, sich dann trotzdem als der große könner und dr. ich-weis-wie aufspielen, irgend nen zusammenhanglosen müll posten, und meinen toll geholfen zu haben - da schreib ich dann in so einem ton, weil sies nicht anders verdienen.

addonliste -> 
	
	



```
Prat_AutoLoD: enabled
FuBar-compat-1.2: disabled
AtlasWorld: disabled
Prat: disabled
Prat-3.0_HighCPUUsageModules: disabled
LibBabble-Class-3.0: enabled
AtlasLoot_BCInstances: disabled
AtlasLoot_OldInstances: disabled
AtlasLoot_WorldLoot: enabled
Bartender3: disabled
eePanels: enabled
OneBag: disabled
ag_UnitFrames: enabled
OneBank: disabled
OneBank3_Tschouns_edition: enabled
Chronometer: enabled
DebuffCaster: disabled
ag_Extras: enabled
ag_Options: enabled
!BugGrabber: enabled
BugSack: enabled
Decursive: disabled
eePanels2: disabled
Enchantrix-Barker: enabled
ErrorMonster: disabled
MusicPlayer: disabled
MusicPlayerMediaLibrary: disabled
Squeenix: enabled
!Swatter: enabled
SpartanUI: disabled
ArenaMaster: disabled
Atlas: disabled
Atlas_Battlegrounds: disabled
Atlas_DungeonLocs: disabled
Atlas_OutdoorRaids: disabled
Atlas_Transportation: disabled
AtlasLoot: enabled
AtlasLoot_OriginalWoW: disabled
AtlasLoot_BurningCrusade: disabled
AtlasLoot_RepFactions: enabled
AtlasLoot_SetsandPvP: enabled
AtlasLoot_WorldEvents: enabled
AtlasLoot_Crafting: enabled
AtlasLoot_WrathoftheLichKing: enabled
AtlasLootFu: enabled
Auc-Advanced: enabled
Auc-Filter-Basic: enabled
Auc-ScanData: enabled
Auc-Stat-Classic: enabled
Auc-Stat-Histogram: enabled
Auc-Stat-iLevel: enabled
Auc-Stat-Purchased: enabled
Auc-Stat-Simple: enabled
Auc-Stat-StdDev: enabled
Bartender4: enabled
BeanCounter: disabled
BigWigs_Extras: enabled
BigWigs_Naxxramas: enabled
BigWigs_Northrend: enabled
BigWigs_Plugins: enabled
BigWigs_Ulduar: enabled
BigWigs: enabled
Cartographer: enabled
Cartographer_Herbalism: enabled
Cartographer_Mining: enabled
Cartographer_Battlegrounds: enabled
Cartographer_Coordinates: enabled
Cartographer_Foglight: enabled
Cartographer_GroupColors: enabled
Cartographer_GuildPositions: enabled
Cartographer_InstanceLoot: enabled
Cartographer_InstanceMaps: enabled
Cartographer_InstanceNotes: enabled
Cartographer_LookNFeel: enabled
Cartographer_Notes: enabled
Cartographer_POI: enabled
Cartographer_Professions: enabled
Cartographer_Waypoints: enabled
Cartographer_ZoneInfo: enabled
Cartographer_Icons: enabled
Cartographer_Icons_GathererPack: enabled
Cartographer_Icons_MetaMapPack: enabled
ClearFont2: enabled
CooldownCount: enabled
CowTip: enabled
CurseProfiler: disabled
cyCircled: enabled
cyCircled_Vol: enabled
DoTimer: enabled
DoTimer_Options: enabled
ElkBuffBars: enabled
EnchantingDB: disabled
Enchantrix: enabled
FuBar_ClockFu: enabled
FuBar_DurabilityFu: enabled
FuBar_FactionsFu: enabled
FuBar_LocationFu: disabled
FuBar_MicroMenuFu: enabled
FuBar_MoneyFu: enabled
FuBar_PerformanceFu: enabled
FuBar_QuestsFu: enabled
FuBar_RecountFu: enabled
FuBar: enabled
Grid: disabled
Incubator: enabled
Informant: enabled
LibRock-1.0: disabled
MobHealth: enabled
Omen: enabled
OneBag3: enabled
OneBank3: enabled
oRA2_Leader: disabled
oRA2_Optional: disabled
oRA2_Participant: disabled
oRA2: disabled
Postal: enabled
Prat-3.0: enabled
Prat-3.0_Libraries: enabled
Quartz: enabled
Quartz_Buff: enabled
Quartz_Flight: enabled
Quartz_Focus: enabled
Quartz_GCD: enabled
Quartz_Interrupt: enabled
Quartz_Latency: enabled
Quartz_Mirror: enabled
Quartz_Pet: enabled
Quartz_Player: enabled
Quartz_Range: enabled
Quartz_Swing: enabled
Quartz_Target: enabled
Quartz_Timer: enabled
Quartz_Tradeskill: enabled
QuestHelper: enabled
RatingBuster: disabled
Recount: enabled
sct: enabled
sct_options: enabled
Skinner: disabled
SlideBar: disabled
SpamMeNot: disabled
!StopTheSpam: disabled
Stubby: enabled
Talented: enabled
TradeskillInfo: enabled
TradeskillInfoUI: enabled
Wardrobe2: disabled
WoWTexasHoldem: disabled
XLootGroup: enabled
XLootMaster: enabled
XLoot: enabled
```

werd nebenher mal wow reinstallen, mal schauen obs was bringt.


----------



## eMJay (26. März 2009)

Mache mal questhelper aus bzw. Lösche das Addon das verbraucht min 20% der cpu leistung. Alternative ist carbonite. Wenn du das hast kannstse cartographer ausmachen. Und alle Addon's die du nicht wirklich brauchst am besten löschen. Die Addon sind die leistungs fresser die wow so langsam machen.


----------



## Dalmus (26. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> zumal leute die frage scheinbar garnicht lesen, sich dann trotzdem als der große könner und dr. ich-weis-wie aufspielen, irgend nen zusammenhanglosen müll posten, und meinen toll geholfen zu haben - da schreib ich dann in so einem ton, weil sies nicht anders verdienen.


Tja, das sehe ich anders.
Diejenigen mögen Deinen Post nicht aufmerksam gelesen haben, hatten allerdings die Intention Dir zu helfen. Von daher haben sie diesen Ton eben nicht "verdient". Keep in mind: _Du_ bist derjenige der hier Hilfe sucht.

Ich wüßte nun welche Addons _ich_ als erstes runterschmeissen würde, aber bevor ich nachher von Dir angeschissen werde, weil Du der Meinung bist, daß diese Addons nichts mit dem Problem zu tun haben könnten, behalt ich's einfach mal für mich und empfehle das gleiche wie im Post vorher: Ui-Reset, Standart-Interface und schaun ob das Problem weiterhin auftritt.


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> ... bla ...



wie du das total aus dem zusammenhang reisst .. merkst aber schon, dass das was du da redest etwas völlig anderes ist? 
genervt sein durch falsche antwort auf eine nicht gelesene frage, nur um sich zu profilieren und inakzeptanz bei der antwort (was du mir vorhälst, aber nicht der fall ist - warum? weil du scheinbar den thread nicht ließt(!)) sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu mal keinen kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Thore-Thrall - danke, werds mal austauschen. mal sehen obs was bringt.


----------



## painschkes (26. März 2009)

_Eingabeverzögerung ist auch deaktiviert , ja? _


----------



## Undeadmaster (26. März 2009)

Also ich würde pauschal sagen es liegt an einem Addon nämlich Cowtip, sobald du nämlich mit der maus dein gegner ins target nimmst, musst du ja mit deiner maus über den gegner fahren und somit blendet es nicht nur Cowtip ein sondern Mobhealth etc. das diese gebalte informationen berechnet werden muss...kriegst nen fps einbruch den du merkst. So könnte ich mir das denken. Probier doch mal bitte das besagte Addon zu deaktivieren und poste dan bitte hier nochmal.

Mfg
Undead


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Eingabeverzögerung ist auch deaktiviert , ja? _


jetzt ja - es war nicht deaktiviert... hat von grund auf schonmal 5-8 fps mehr gebracht, schonmal viel wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal abwarten wie es im raid verhält.



Undeadmaster schrieb:


> Also ich würde pauschal sagen es liegt an einem Addon nämlich Cowtip, sobald du nämlich mit der maus dein gegner ins target nimmst, musst du ja mit deiner maus über den gegner fahren und somit blendet es nicht nur Cowtip ein sondern Mobhealth etc. das diese gebalte informationen berechnet werden muss...kriegst nen fps einbruch den du merkst. So könnte ich mir das denken. Probier doch mal bitte das besagte Addon zu deaktivieren und poste dan bitte hier nochmal.
> 
> Mfg
> Undead


werde ich versuchen! 
habe mir selbst schon ähnliches gedacht, wobei es dennoch auch irgendwo wiedersprüchlich ist, denn wenn ich nur mit der maus drüber hovere - wo cowtip dann ja die infos anzeigt - laggts ja nicht, nur wenn ichs anklicke - da hat cowtip dann kaum noch was mit zu tun, wenn ich mich nicht irre - werds dennich mal testen.

zumal beide sachen als ursache dann schon ein speicher problem haben müssten, da es ja vor einiger zeit normal lief, mit cowtip und eingeschalteter eingabeverzögerung.

edit: kleine nebenfrage @ Thore-Thrall...

carbonite - alles was ich finde ist die entwickler site mit kostenpflichtigem download ... vertu ich mich da? auf curse gibts auch nichts... google spuckt nur sone hack site aus, wo ich mir nicht grad sicher bin, wie virenfrei die geschichte da ist usw...


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> jetzt ja - es war nicht deaktiviert... hat von grund auf schonmal 5-8 fps mehr gebracht, schonmal viel wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...spx?q=Carbonite

Da Carbonite Quest


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...spx?q=Carbonite
> 
> Da Carbonite Quest



und genau das ist das, was ich weiter oben schon angesprochen hab.. leute LEST doch mal, was man postet, wenn ihr versucht zu helfen.. ich zitiere mich mal selbst...



> carbonite - alles was ich finde ist die entwickler site mit kostenpflichtigem download ... vertu ich mich da? *auf curse gibts auch nichts... *google spuckt nur sone hack site aus, wo ich mir nicht grad sicher bin, wie virenfrei die geschichte da ist usw...



NEIN! Auf Curse gibt es kein carbonite! die suche dort habe ich auch benutzt, es wird zwar gelistet, aber wenn man dann auf den link dazu klickt, kommt - page not found - weils kostenpflichtig ist!


----------



## Dagonzo (26. März 2009)

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle mal ohne das Addon "Quartz" probieren. Das macht bei vielen Probleme.


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> und genau das ist das, was ich weiter oben schon angesprochen hab.. leute LEST doch mal, was man postet, wenn ihr versucht zu helfen.. ich zitiere mich mal selbst...
> 
> 
> 
> NEIN! Auf Curse gibt es kein carbonite! die suche dort habe ich auch benutzt, es wird zwar gelistet, aber wenn man dann auf den link dazu klickt, kommt - page not found - weils kostenpflichtig ist!



pass mal auf du vollhorst

wenn du dich net vernünftig ausdrücken kannst kannja wohl keiner wat dafür
1. habe ich deinen Post gelesen ... 2. steht in deinem auch von dir zitierten post * auf curse gibt es nichts* was schlichtweg falsch is denn es wird ja da gelistet
das die site wohl nicht mehr gibt ka i wollte dir nur zeigen das es das da gibt mehr net

also komm mal von deinem hohen ross runter und versuch wenigstens ein bissel dankbarkeit dafür zu zeigen das man versucht dir zu helfen


so langsam glaub ich echt das es bei einigen hier echt hackt


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

ich frage dich jetzt explizit - gibt es carbonite auf curse? NEIN!

nur weil es da gelistet ist in der suche, heissts nicht das es es da gibt - schonmal daran gedacht du "vollhorst"?
zumal du mich zitierst mit "auf curse gibt es nichts" es aber auch, wie lustigerweise schon der andre hegel da, total aus dem zusammenhang reisst, denn

"*carbonite* _(INFO FÜR DEN QUOTE - HIER REDE ICH NUR VON CARBONITE)_ - alles was ich finde ist die entwickler site mit kostenpflichtigem download ... vertu ich mich da? *auf curse gibts auch nichts... * (NOCHMAL INFO - AUF CURSE GIBT ES NICHTS - DA ICH VON CARBONITE REDE, MEINE ICH ES GIBT NICHTS VON CARBONITE) google spuckt nur sone hack site aus, wo ich mir nicht grad sicher bin, wie virenfrei die geschichte da ist usw..."

gott wo bin ich hier gelandet... sv_brain 1 bitte...


----------



## Dracun (26. März 2009)

ja das frage mich bei so undankbaren gören wie du es anscheinend bist auch
um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen
auf curse is es da es da ja gelistet is also is deine aussage falsch ..also wie gesagt lern dich vernünftig auszudrücken bzw ne frage richtig zu formulieren dann kann man es ja mit der hilfestellung vllt nochmal versuchen


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrlich... wenn du dir vllt einfach mal mehr als 2 sekunden zum lesen zeitnehmen würdest, hätts hier garkeine probleme gegeben, denn ich habe mich klar ausgedrückt - du hast einfach den gesamten abschnitt ausser zusammenhang gelesen/verstanden - nicht mein ding.

und mal ganz kurz, da ich ja eh schon "ein undankbares gör bin (lach*)" stört der flame ja auch nicht -> wie dämlich bist du bitte?

es ist nicht auf der seite zum download zu finden, NIRGENDS, NICHTS, NADA, NIENTE - u know? nur in dem index der suche noch verzeichnet.

nur weil es in der scheiss suche gefunden wird, da noch überreste da sind, die seite nicht geupdated wurde, oder was auch immer, kann ichs da doch nicht downloaden, oder? kannst du es da downloaden? kannst du? 

ich suche nach einem DOWNLOAD, also ist da NICHTS ZU FINDEN - würde ich nach TOTEN SUCHEINTRÄGEN fragen, hättest du 100 gummipunkte und nen betonlutscher, denn dann hättest du mir super geholfen - mal davon abgesehen das ich schon selbst vor meiner ersten carbonite frage ne halbe stunde auf curse und google etc. verbracht habe, um es zu finden.

wenn du nach nem PC googelst, den du kaufen möchtest, und dann einen test auf chip.de zu dem PC findest, kannst du ihn dann da kaufen?

meine fresse...


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

Also das ist ja schon nichtmehr schön anzusehen. Hier wollen dir Leute helfen und nur weil da eine Antwort weniger hilfreich ist maulst du hier rum als hätte man einen Witz über deine Mutter gemacht. Wenn dir ein Post nicht weiterhilft dann ignorier ihn anstatt zu beschreiben wie vollkommen doof man sein muss, um das nicht gleich zu sehen. Also echt ey wenn dir der Berufsberater einen Job vorschlägt der dir nicht wirklich gefällt, haust du ihm eine rein wa?


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schaust du dir bitte meinen post an...

meine antwort auf einen absolut unnützen curse link war



> und genau das ist das, was ich weiter oben schon angesprochen hab.. leute LEST doch mal, was man postet, wenn ihr versucht zu helfen.. ich zitiere mich mal selbst...



er erwiedert mir darauf "vollhorst" etc - und ich bin der dumme...

sorry leute, irgendwas läuft hier falsch... versteh nicht warum ich hier der dumme bin, obwohl ich eher geflamed und beleidigt werde, und nur darauf antworte, wo dann partou nicht eingesehen wird, das es einfach unnütz war, nen toten link zu posten - wo ich vorher schon sage, dass ich auf curse geschaut habe, und vorher schon ne diskussion kam von wegen "posts nicht richtig lesen"


----------



## Kangrim (26. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> ließt hier irgend jemand überhaupt worums geht? scheinbar die wenigsten...



Schon seit dem Post hier kommen mir deine Antworten ein bisschen aggressiv vor. Da kann ichs keinem verübeln mal ein bisschen lauter zu werden wenn du immerwieder erwähnst man solle sich hier mal was durchlesen. Jeder könnte mal was falsch verstehen wenn man sich nicht klar ausdrückt und dann auchnoch so undankbar zu antworten wenn einer helfen will. Also das kann ich absolut nicht vertehen, irgendwas muss bei dir falsch laufen.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. März 2009)

Wenn ihr euch nich sofort anständig benehmt, ist hier dicht.
Alles klar?


----------



## Wagga (26. März 2009)

Wie wärs wenn du es mal ohne Addons testest?
Also entweder im Addonmenü alles deaktivieren oder Alternativ mal den Addonordner auf dem desktop verschieben und mal gucken obs ohne den eine Verbesserung eingetreten ist!

MFG,Wagga


----------



## PatchOne (26. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Schon seit dem Post hier kommen mir deine Antworten ein bisschen aggressiv vor. Da kann ichs keinem verübeln mal ein bisschen lauter zu werden wenn du immerwieder erwähnst man solle sich hier mal was durchlesen. Jeder könnte mal was falsch verstehen wenn man sich nicht klar ausdrückt und dann auchnoch so undankbar zu antworten wenn einer helfen will. Also das kann ich absolut nicht vertehen, irgendwas muss bei dir falsch laufen.



ganz sicher läuft bei mir nix falsch.. es geht ja nicht darum, das ich es jemandem verüble, dass er mir helfen will - deswegen bin ich ja hier, weil ich hilfe suche...

aber jetzt mal ganz im frieden, sachlich erklärt...

- im ersten post schreibe ich, ich habe alles mögliche probiert, auch schatten aus geschaltet, da diese bei mir eh immer ganz aus sind.
der 4. antwort post eines users ist, "stell doch mal die schatten aus" - ich mein, drück ich mich so unverständlich aus?

danach postet jemand etwas, was null mit meinem problem zu tun hat, die sache das es ja so bekannt ist, das wow seit wotlk fps drops hat, und er mit seinem 2000€ rechner, was mal nur dumme prollerei ist, ja auch manchmal fps drops hat - das es bei mir ein ziemlich kurioses, aber vollkommen anderes problem ist, und nichts mit den standard drops bei wotlk zu tun hat, wird vollkommen ignoriert.

daraufhin antworte ich dem 1 schlichtweg ein wenig gepushter, sicher - aber beleidige ich jemanden? ich weise nur mit etwas nachdruck darauf hin, dass ich es im 1st post schon erwähnte.

dem 2 entgegne ich dann aggressiver, weil sein post weder aufs thema kommt, noch seine PC prollerei nötig war.

dann wiederum werde ich auf meinen ton angesprochen, der lange nicht so aggressiv war, wie es dargelegt wird. - ich rechtfertige mich dann nur, und entschuldige mich fürs falsche forum - nirgends wirklich aggression.

jetzt kommt der punkt, ich werde wiederholt kritisiert, und mit nem provokanten "ich weis worans liegt, sags dir aber nicht weil du sonst rumflamest" abgefertigt - muss ich mir das gefallen lassen? ich hab niemanden beleidigt o.ä.

nachdem mir dann weitere sinnvoll hilfen angeboten werden, und das thema carbonite aufkommt, erkundige ich mich nur nach weiteren infos, weil auf curse sowie google etc. nichts ausser kostenpflichtigen dingen gefunden habe - unverständlich? sicher nicht.

das problem ist, das nun wieder jemand daherkommt, der den thread wahrscheinlich überfliegt, denkt "ah carbonite, ich bin wow kenner, den gibts bei curse" (nicht böse gemeint, sondern so wies da steht) und mir den link postet - nachdem ich vorher sagte, es gibt ihn auf curse nicht (was fakt ist - ein toter such index heisst nicht das es ihn dort gibt!)

darauf antworte ich, wieder nicht wirklich aggressiv, untermauere nur nochmal, wo genau ich geschrieben habe, dass ichs auf curse schon versucht habe - bis hierhin, nicht eine wirkliche beleidigung, und dann muss ich mir 

"pass mal auf du vollhorst"

antun? 
er reisst die ganze sache so weit auseinander, verdreht es so das ich der dumme bin, und damit soll ich leben? sorry, sicher nicht.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wenns jetzt immernoch keiner verstanden hat, und mich für den buhmann hält, bitte - interessiert mich nicht, ich werde ab hier nurnoch auf mein problem eingehen, und andere dinge komplett ignorieren, damit das hier nicht weiter ausartet. Danke.

zum problem...

nun, ich hab wow komplett neu installiert, und einige unnütze addons runtergeworfen.

war heute in naxx10er, und es hat sich zum teil verbessert, soweit dass ich nichtmehr auf 2 fps hänge, sondern auf 10, wobei es ständig noch hakt.

hab wie gesagt dinge rausgeworfen, wie atlas der doppelt drin war, questhelper aus geschaltet und auch quarz während des raids aus gemacht.

es war insgesamt besser, allerdings gibts da 2 dinge

1 - kann ich naxx 10er nicht mit nem 25er raid vergleichen, von daher weis ich net, obs wiklich verbessert ist
2 - ists immernoch so, wenn ich so rumrenne, während der raid nen boss/mob haut, und ich ihn nicht im target hab, hab ich 30-40fps, sobald ich ihn ins target nehme gehts auf 10-15 runter

spielbar ists nun, dennoch wie gesagt, kA ob auch 25er - selbst wenn isses ja kein zustand, irgendwas ist da faul.

werdes nacher mal komplett ohne addons versuchen, bis auf performance damit ich die fps einbrüche beobachten kann.
mal abwarten.

hier mal ein wenig ingame material, ums in etwa zu belegen..

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/2870/wo...32609192958.jpg
vorm 1 boss, mit der auslastung der addons
60fps, raid im blick etc...

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/4766/wo...32609193350.jpg
hier während des fights, nur 12 fps - klar sindds keine 60, wegen den effekten, zaubern etc, dennoch war aus dem target während des kampfes 30 fps das normalste.

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...32609203512.jpg
ums genauer zu machen, hier mal ein screen mit boss im target... 18 fps, da auch das höchste der gefühle, war eigtl eher um die 11-15
und es ruckelte dennoch ziemlich stark, flüssiger durchlauf wars definitiv nicht.

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/5100/wo...32609203525.jpg
selbe szene ohne target - 36fps kein geruckel - nichts.


----------



## fdauer (27. März 2009)

Chipsatztreiber installiert?
Grafiktreiber aktuell?
Irgendeine spyware im hintergrund laufen? Sonst eine software oder prozess im hintergrund laufen?

Virenscanner und tools wie spybot malchecken.


----------



## eMJay (27. März 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob ihr jetzt das problem mit carbonite gelöst habt keine lust das alles zu lesen... Hab ja angefangen aber die ganzen anpissereien da hatte ich keine lust mehr. So auf carboniteAddon.com oben rechts steht ,"get it free" und warum es auf curse nicht geht kann ich auch erklären: hast wahrscheinlich auf den ersten link geklickt der geht nur wenn man den curse-downloadr hat. Ein link weiter unten kann man das auch so runterladen.


----------



## claet (27. März 2009)

Bevor es hier gleich wieder losgeht gleich - Thore, GetItFree mal angeklickt?



> Sorry, but no free versions are currently available for download.



Ganz einfach -> gibbet nimmer umsonst!


----------



## Dalmus (27. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> jetzt kommt der punkt, ich werde wiederholt kritisiert, und mit nem provokanten "ich weis worans liegt, sags dir aber nicht weil du sonst rumflamest" abgefertigt - muss ich mir das gefallen lassen?


Ja, mußt Du wohl. Du kannst schließlich nichts dran ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





claet schrieb:


> Bevor es hier gleich wieder losgeht gleich - Thore, GetItFree mal angeklickt?
> 
> Ganz einfach -> gibbet nimmer umsonst!


Jedenfalls derzeit nicht.
Die neuen Addon-AGB, die kostenpflichtige Addons verbieten, sind ja angekündigt und treten ja dann bald (3.1?) in Kraft.


----------



## eMJay (27. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Bevor es hier gleich wieder losgeht gleich - Thore, GetItFree mal angeklickt?
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz einfach -> gibbet nimmer umsonst!


Ja jetzt... Letzte woche ging es noch... Naja da blizz die kostenpflichtigen Addon's sowie so verbitten will werden die es früher oder später sowieso ganz kostenlos machen müssen. 
Dann gibt es noch google da gibt es noch bestimmt iwo zum download. Würde  ich nicht mit'm handy schreiben würde ich es auch noch suchen.


----------



## claet (27. März 2009)

Glaub ich nicht - wer bisher mit einem Addon Geld verdient hat wird es jetzt vermutlich nicht umsonst weiterentwickeln. Wenn die so gutherzig wären, hätten sie es auch weiterhin umsonst angeboten.

Ich vermute mal des wird verschwinden - aber kann natürlich niemand wissen.


----------



## Undeadmaster (27. März 2009)

Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum du nicht einfach QuestHelper nimmst. Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen was an Carbonite anders sein soll?
Nuja jedem das seine wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (27. März 2009)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum du nicht einfach QuestHelper nimmst. Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen was an Carbonite anders sein soll?
> Nuja jedem das seine wie er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und bevor der TE nun wieder wirsch wird, komme ich ihm auch mal zuvor. *g*
Der TE benutzte Questhelper, doch jemand hier im Thread riet ihm dieses gegen Carbonite zu tauschen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Mache mal questhelper aus bzw. Lösche das Addon das verbraucht min 20% der cpu leistung. Alternative ist carbonite. Wenn du das hast kannstse cartographer ausmachen. Und alle Addon's die du nicht wirklich brauchst am besten löschen. Die Addon sind die leistungs fresser die wow so langsam machen.


----------



## Undeadmaster (27. März 2009)

Ah ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dan habe ich nicht sorgfälltig gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke dir.


----------



## PatchOne (27. März 2009)

"bevor er wieder blablabla" ? tz...



fdauer schrieb:


> Chipsatztreiber installiert?
> Grafiktreiber aktuell?
> Irgendeine spyware im hintergrund laufen? Sonst eine software oder prozess im hintergrund laufen?
> 
> Virenscanner und tools wie spybot malchecken.



Hab das system vor einigen tagen komplett neu aufgesetzt.
Treiber sind alle aktuell, und es gibt keine programme o.ä. die im hintergrund laufen.
Benutze keinen Virenscanner weil unnütz, bin mir dennoch zu 100% sicher, dass keine viren bzw. spyware etc. drauf ist.



Undeadmaster schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum du nicht einfach QuestHelper nimmst. Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen was an Carbonite anders sein soll?
> Nuja jedem das seine wie er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie freundlicherweise darauf hingewiesen wurde, nebst sinnfreien sticheleien, obwohl ich das thema ja abgeschlossen hab:

es geht ja immernoch um fps-probleme, die eventuell durch questhelper verursacht werden könnten, da es ne menge an speicher frisst.
daher wars ne gute idee mal auf carbonite zu switchen, um dort eventuell ein cpu-freundlicheres addon zu haben - leider ja nicht möglich, es sei denn ich lads von irgend ner illegalen/hacker seite herunter, was ich allerdings sicher nicht tun werde.

allerdings hats insgesamt ja auch nur ein bisschen verbesserung gebracht, als ich questhelper ausgeschaltet habe, trotzdem sacken die fps ein, sobald der gegner ins target kommt - von daher, wird das nicht der hauptgrund sein.

werd gleich mal wie angesprochen ohne jegliche addons versuchen ne hero o.ä. zu finden, und es dann akribisch esten.


----------



## Dalmus (27. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> werd gleich mal wie angesprochen ohne jegliche addons versuchen ne hero o.ä. zu finden, und es dann akribisch esten.


Ich weiß nicht... irgendwie mag ich den Thread. Ich glaube da steckt noch einiges an Potential drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gerade ein paar konstruktive Minuten...
Tritt das Problem nur bei Raidbossen auf?
Tritt das Problem auch bei den Trashmobs auf?
Tritt das Problem gar generell bei jedem Mob auf?
Tritt das Problem auch beim anvisieren freundlich gesinnter Mobs/Spieler auf?


----------



## Falathrim (27. März 2009)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum du nicht einfach QuestHelper nimmst. Natürlich kann ich nicht sagen was an Carbonite anders sein soll?
> Nuja jedem das seine wie er will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil Questhelper einfach mal 20% Prozessorleistung frisst. Questhelper = Schrott, Carbonite = Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso schreibt ihr hier eigentlich noch?
PatchOne hat doch ausreichend bewiesen, dass er sich nicht helfen lassen will.


----------



## eMJay (27. März 2009)

So carbonite zum downlaod.... bei google "carbonite quest 2.02 download" eingeben oder link klicken und den 2 link auf der 3. Seite nehmen. oder hier


----------



## PatchOne (27. März 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht... irgendwie mag ich den Thread. Ich glaube da steckt noch einiges an Potential drin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieder so ironie-sticheleien... warum? .. naja wie auch immer..

Das problem tritt bisher nur im raid auf, bei trash und bossen - auf eigene spieler hab ichs noch nicht getestet.

@Thore-Thrall, thanks again, auch wenn ich immernoch denke das es nicht wirklich legal ist, da es nun ein kostenpflichtiges addon ist...

zum test ohne addons, grad naxx25er gewesen, nur mit dem nötigsten (omen, recount, fubar_performance) und keinerlei probleme gehabt.
werd jetzt mal einzeln, nur wirklich wichtige addons neu installieren, und hoffen das es dann so bleibt.

bis hier her danke, auch wenns im thread dummerweise etwas ausartete, was sicher nicht meine absicht war.


----------



## eMJay (27. März 2009)

PatchOne schrieb:


> wieder so ironie-sticheleien... warum? .. naja wie auch immer..
> 
> Das problem tritt bisher nur im raid auf, bei trash und bossen - auf eigene spieler hab ichs noch nicht getestet.
> 
> ...


Das ist legal da das Addon in der Version kostenlos ist. Es wird nur nicht mehr angeboten weil die noch schnell kohle machen wollten. Da bald solche addons von blizz nicht meht geduldet werden.


----------

